# Ft Stewart gun registration



## tracker12 (Jan 5, 2018)

Can someone tell me the current gun registration process. I was unable to find the online version. Was wondering if it changed again.  Is there still a 72 wait if you drop off the paperwork


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 6, 2018)

*Don't know*

If there is a way to do it online, it is news to me.  I had to go on post during business hours.  And don't try it with the gun you intend to register in your vehicle.  Also make sure you have registration, proof of insurance, and id to get on post as a visitor.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 6, 2018)

From the isportsman site.......
Weapon registration is a one-time procedure for each weapon that you wish to bring onto the installation. A copy of the registration form must be retained with the firearm at all times when on the installation for authorized activities and shown to LE personnel upon request.  Weapon registration is handled by the Vehicle Registration Branch (VRB).  You can print and fill out the WEAPONS REGISTRATION FORM and bring to the VRB office, Bldg 226 on Ft Stewart, or Bldg 1286 on Hunter.  Or if you wish to fill out the form at the VRB office, you need to know the weapon serial number, type (handgun, rifle, shotgun, etc), make, model, finish, and caliber of each firearm you wish to register.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 6, 2018)

I saw that. Last year there was a online process that I used.  But do not see the link there now.  I have a couple new hunters coming down with me in a couple weeks and was hoping there was not a 3 day waiting period


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey Track, when you heading down?  I'll be there 1/20 for 4 days if the weather is stable and work doesn't screw me up.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 6, 2018)

We are going to head done on the 15 th and hunt the rest of the week.  Also planning a trip in March


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 8, 2018)

subscribed.
on my bucket list to do.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 8, 2018)

Well I finally got ahold of the Registration office.  They are working at getting an online registration set up but for now you have to go to the VRB and turn in your form.  Up to 72 hours before approval.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 9, 2018)

I have been twice recently after new gun purchases.  I handed them the form and they handed it back complete in less than 10 minutes.  I was not aware there had ever been an online system.  I would hope they wouldn't make you wait 3 days.I see you live out of town.  I live just north of the base.  If you guys get here and need help or get stuck in the sand, feel free to pm me,. I will be hunting Friday thru Monday this coming weekend.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the offer. I emailed the form to a friend who dropped it off.  Should be ready when we get there.  Nice to know they processed it on the spot.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 12, 2018)

Once again, as usual, I was wrong.  Went to register a new rifle today and was told there is a three day hold now on all new registrations. For a background check.  Every time you add a gun.  Didn't want anyone to think they could walk in and back out same day anymore.  They sure do make it simple.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

Supposedly you can register at any army base and its good on all army bases. Its in there computer network. So they told me.


----------

